# 23 Contender with twin 115's



## 26pursuit (Oct 3, 2007)

we're looking to repower a 23 Contender Open hull with possibly twin 115s. Would that be underpowered? We want twins for in case something happens to one when we're offshore. Anyone have a 23 with twin 115s or know if it wouldn't be enough power? Thanks


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I would say that it would be underpowered. I think I have seen some with single 250's, but none with twin 115's...


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Twin 150's would be the way to go.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

A single would be the best way with all the safety features on the modern engines plus sea tow. Why add the weight and drag of a second engine. Not to mention the cost and maintenance costs. I would go with a single 2 cycle E-tec engine.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I know this isn't a contender but Sundance has some performance reports of twin 115's on their NX25 vs other single motors so you can get a little bit of an idea of what you would be dealing with.

http://www.sundanceboats.com/modeldetail.php?subid=MTY4

Scroll down and click the performance bulletin tab.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Polar, Huff and Sealark make valid points -
The Contender 23 is a big 23 - and twin 150s - propped to the high end of the rpm range - will likely give you the ability to plane on one engine - 
And there are the other advantages of twin engines (manuavabity is a biggie)

But crunch the numbers and a big single always wins - for first and operating costs - weight and speed/range performance. And with improved communications (spot -for assitance - EPRIB for bigtime emergencies) and sat phones - you can call for help from as far out as you care to go . And engine reliability is better so the likely hood of needing a tow is less (with lots of PM and on board spares etc..) 

So IMHO - twin 150s or a single 250 or even 300 would be better than twin 115- 

and improve resale!


----------



## 26pursuit (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks for the advice everyone


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

I've been on a parker 25 with twin 115s and that's a heavy boat. Didn't jump out on plane as fast as a contender with twin 250s but it was fast enough. Rediculously economical on fuel as well. There was more than enough power to plow through some heavy seas as well without bogging down.


----------

